# Quick question about PPP SSS



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

I switched my 7 year old golden onto Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach after trying many other brands that did not work for her. Ever since the switch, she has been acting starving. She starts begging for food around 3:30 when I usually feed her at 5:00. I compared her old food to the new one, and the new food actually has more calories per cup than the old one. They are the same protein (salmon).

Should I just accept the fact that she will be more hungry? Will she get used to it? I usually give her plain, canned pumpkin or some canned green beans to add extra bulk, but when I travel I don't want to have to bring cans of food with me. I don't think I can afford to give her more food per feeding because she gains weight really easily.

Have any of you ever run into this?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I feed PPP SSS and I haven't had any issues with my guy still being hungry. I switched him from the PPP Sport. He is just retiring from hunting, but is still extremely active. He's never been an over eater. He self monitors, which i admit is rare, but very nice. He maintains around 78 pounds, but that's not over weight for him. He's extremely active still. He swims everyday, and still is outside at least four hours a day just running around. I'm just starting a new puppy so he's constantly being harassed even in the house. I'm giving him about 4 cups once a day and I let him eat it when he wants. Normally he eats it all at one time in the morning. He may leave a little in the bowl which the new pup tries everything he can to get to since I make him eat in his crate. I made the switch mainly for the benefits of the extra fish oils and because he's not going to be working like he use to. He's going to be a little more of a couch potato, but he's earned it 0


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've been feeding the PPP SSS for more than 7.5 years, I've never noticed any of my guys being hungrier on it vs. what they were previously eating. 

How much are you feeding at each meal? I feed a cup at breakfast and a cup at dinner. 
I do occasionally add fresh fruits or veggies but not regularly.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I didn't notice that either when I switched my girl from PP Chicken and Rice to the SSS salmon formula (despite the fact that the salmon food had fewer calories). I do feed Shala three times a day - if you are home and it is convenient, you could maybe split the same amount of food into three smaller meals, or two larger ones and a small "snack." I do the latter - Shala gets about 3/4 of food in the morning, about a cup in the late afternoon, then she gets another 1/4 cup in the evening.


----------



## Pytheis (Mar 17, 2016)

Brooklyn gets 1 cup per meal. I've noticed that if I give her any more than that, she gains weight pretty quickly.

I will try feeding her three meals instead of two. I'm just not sure why she's suddenly more hungry on a food that _should_ fill her more.


----------



## megthechamp (Jun 14, 2018)

This is mostly just a personal thought, but it'd be interesting to know where the bulk of calories come from.

You know how in humans certain carbs are digested much quicker (like anyone ever notice when you eat chinese food it fills you up quick, but you're hungry in an hour?), maybe it's similar in dogs. So caloric intake is the same, but compared to your previous brands, perhaps she just processes them faster.

Again. Not a nutritionist and not really pulling it from anywhere other than just a theory!


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

I thought I asked a question about PPPSS several hours ago, but I cannot find it anywhere, but I have been have real confusion about how to do stuff today. Anyway, I plan to switch my Doc from Taste of the Wild to something that has some grain in it, and a plus would be if the food could help with skin issues, so I am wanting something without chicken like his Taste of Wild. So I looked all over the place, and they make it sound like a person would be a complete idiot to feed their dog anything other than grain free food.

My question is whether PPPSS is a good choice? The lamb looks good and I don't think there are any glaring bad things in it. I appreciate any help.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3181wly said:


> I thought I asked a question about PPPSS several hours ago, but I cannot find it anywhere, but I have been have real confusion about how to do stuff today. Anyway, I plan to switch my Doc from Taste of the Wild to something that has some grain in it, and a plus would be if the food could help with skin issues, so I am wanting something without chicken like his Taste of Wild. So I looked all over the place, and they make it sound like a person would be a complete idiot to feed their dog anything other than grain free food.
> 
> My question is whether PPPSS is a good choice? The lamb looks good and I don't think there are any glaring bad things in it. I appreciate any help.



For me, PP SSS is a good choice because A) I trust Purina and the majority of people I know who compete their dogs in various dog sports feed Pro Plan or Eukanuba. B) I like the salmon base of the PP SSS. C) I also like that it has no legumes, and has grain. I don't subscribe to the whole grain-free thing, never have, and with the recent research, I'm really glad I didn't! Most of the grain-free craze all over the internet is not coming from people who are at all educated in animal nutrition.


----------



## 3181wly (Nov 22, 2015)

Sweet Girl, thank you very much for comments. So this is what I will do with Doc, PPPSSS.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

3181wly said:


> Sweet Girl, thank you very much for comments. So this is what I will do with Doc, PPPSSS.



I hope he does well on it. I would suggest doing a very slow transition over the course of a month. Maybe 75-25 mix for each meal of his old food and the new food for a week, then 50-50 for two weeks, then 25-75 for the last week, before you go 100% to the new food. Good luck.


----------

